
What Would Happen in the Minutes and Hours After the US Attacked North Korea? - zt
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/what-would-happen-in-the-minutes-and-hours-after-the-us-attacked-north-korea
======
greenyoda
_" China has no interest in a unified Korea that would presumably be allied
with the US."_

Actually, China may have a lot to gain from a unified Korea, since they would
suddenly become a much larger market for Chinese exports.

In the 1960s, China may have had a lot in common politically with North Korea,
but today, China's economy looks a lot more like that of a capitalist country
than an old-style communist one.

And China would have a lot to lose by getting involved in a war the the US,
one of its biggest trading partners. (Not to mention that China holds about a
trillion dollars worth of US Treasury securities.)

